# How do I convince my husband to let me get one more?



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

So ever since I entered "adulthood" I always said my dream was to own two golden retrievers. My husband has ALWAYS said one dog is enough - "we've got a good set-up with Maple" "I get to pick the next breed" blah blah! He has on numerous occasions nearly brought home boxer after boxer - but thankfully a few weeks ago he met a devil-boxer and has now decided that a boxer is not right for our lifestyle. 
Anyways... I have fallen in love with a 5 week old golden retriever puppy - I am actually going on Tuesday to visit with the litter. I know I know... now i'll for sure be getting one! But the thing is... I've always respected my husband and his decisions, and I CANNOT do something big & life-changing obviously without his support. It all started off with convincing him to let me get cat #1, then cat #2, then dog#1... the poor guy obviously didn't know what he was marrying into!
Our Maple is 7 months old now - smart, loyal, calm, trustworthy... her crate's been retired for a month now. I have no worries that I would have difficulty coping with 2 dogs - We all love to walk and exercise. The first year would be a bit pricey - but not unreasonable. 
So let me hear your yay's and nay's about owning a 2nd golden retriever...and if anyone has any super effective ways of convincing my ever so stubborn hubby that 2 is better than one, i'd love to hear it! I did write him an email this morning saying hey look what Maple and I want for Christmas! Kill one bird with two stones and just get us the same gift! 
And when he came home from work I asked him so just how mad would you be on a scale of 1-10 if I brought home another puppy? He responded 7 1/2... I said oh that's not too bad - he said yeah well 8 is a divorce! so I asked what 10 was... and he said murder! HAHA! 
Looking forward to your responses...
Kindell & Maple (and Brunson? the future puppy?)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I would suggest showing him lots of photos....how can he say no to that?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I think he has been very reasonable.... I don't think it is the breed, but the fact you have picked two cats and a dog and now maybe he wants HIS dog..


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

You know Kindell, marriage is suppose to be a 50-50 deal. As much as I know two goldens are better than one, you have managed to pretty much have had your way on this pet issue. My advice, as a guy, is DON'T bring a puppy home until you have managed to get a buy-in from hubby. One of the worse things a (relationship) partner can do to the other is to ignor the other's feelings/wishes and go ahead and do what he/she wants to do. It's called nails in the coffin of divorce. I hope you do get this puppy, but I do hope it is with your husband's go-ahead. Can you take him with you to view the litter? What dog lover can resist a puppy face? There is a thread on the forum about two goldens being better than one. Pull that up and have him read it. Most women are pretty darned good at making a man thinking that things are "his idea" - work on him girl! However, I do think one of your best bets is to get him to go see the pups. Good luck!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> You know Kindell, marriage is suppose to be a 50-50 deal. As much as I know two goldens are better than one, you have managed to pretty much have had your way on this pet issue. My advice, as a guy, is DON'T bring a puppy home until you have managed to get a buy-in from hubby. One of the worse things a (relationship) partner can do to the other is to ignor the other's feelings/wishes and go ahead and do what he/she want. It's called nails in the coffin of divorce. And I speak from experience on this very issue!



I agree with you on this matter. We have seen too many "adopt me" posts due to family issues. People not agreeing on doggie issues etc. If you both aren't on board with the 2 dog theory, then it's best to wait and not jump the gun on this. It can backfire too easily. 2 dogs are great BUT 2 puppies is another story. I'm speaking from experience. My girl had pups a few years ago. I had 7 puppies and the first one didn't leave the litter until 12 weeks of age and i had 2 at the age of 6 mos. I chose this because of finding good and happy homes for all the dogs. But it was HARD. It wouldn't have worked it my husband wouldn't have helped or WANTED to help. Makes all the difference in the world. Just my honest opinion. Good luck!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I think I would ask your husband to go along with you "just to look at" the litter. Once he sees the adorable puppies-I doubt there would be much resistance from him. If he still doesn't want one, then I would respect his wishes this time.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

What kind of dog does he want? I think boxer's are great dogs, they are so fun. The only reason I wouldn't want one is because of the health issues. I'm with greg - I think it's only fair to let him pick the next baby. I don't know what the general opinion is on this, but my breeder told me to wait at least a year before getting another puppy to increase the chance of Marley and a second dog bonding to me & my son instead of each other exclusively.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Kindell! Funny you posted this because I'm going through something similar with my husband. We have Eddie (and it's almost scary how much him and Maple look alike!) but I desperately want another not only for Eddie (he loves other dogs) but also to take some of the weight off me to exercise, entertain, tire out, etc. I had a cat when we met, then my husband found a cat he adopted, and we agreed on Eddie together (it was a wedding gift and I'd wanted a Golden for 28 years where Doug grew up with Goldens). I keep bringing up a second dog and have been in touch with our breeder but I'm getting the no as well. Our house is under construction though and we still haven't gotten Eddie to get along with the cats so we're a bit behind you in those departments. Is there any potential for you to foster a young adult or puppy for a couple of months and see how it goes? The other option might be to go with your husband to visit the litter and talk with the breeder, see if he or she can shed any light on why two are better than one, etc. Good luck! I feel your pain


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

I have asked him a couple of times to come with me to see the pups next week... and he keeps saying no - probably because he does know what would happen. He's already seen a photo and he won't deny that he's an absolutely adorable little boy... but I do have to respect what he wants. I know that one day in the future, whether it's in 1 month, or 4 years, I will get my 2nd golden retriever. All I can do is keep updating the computer desktop with new adorable pictures of him... occasionally send one to my husband's email... talk about how sweet he is... and maybe i'll find him under my Christmas tree in December. 
We have met a few bad boxers this past month - and that has what recently changed our mind from boxers. They've been aggressive, hyper-hyper active, and disobedient (I know not ALL boxers are like this... but it's enough to change our mind). My husband hasn't mentioned any other breeds he's interested in... I'll just cross my fingers that he discovers that golden's are his kindred spirits too. 
This is the little boy my heart pitter-patter's for... He is just over 4 weeks in the photo.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh, he is really cute. I agree it is important to get a buy in from your husband. Two dogs are not that much harder than one but I have always had my second dog when the first was more than a year so I don't know about 2 puppies. The key is to get him to go with you and look into that precious face. Maybe he should be the one to name the second puppy. My husband did that and it helped him to feel involved.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You might want to lay off the pressure a bit  You made your case, your husband knows how you feel... so trying to "wear him down" until he gives in is only going to make him resentful, at least on some level. This isn't about you getting a new handbag, or a visit to a spa, it's about something that represents a lifestyle change, and a commitment, for/from both of you. 

Also, consider whether or not this will be setting up a precedent for you always getting your way, and ignoring his feelings... will you do the same thing over having babies, buying a new house, etc? Try to work as a team--it's better for your marriage


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Has the husband not yet figured out the rule of women? No one is happy unless Mom is happy? I mean even if he is right--he can't win.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

two are not always better than one unless you are careful... you run the risk of the two dogs actually bonding with each other stronger than they bond with you.... and you keep saying when YOU get YOUR second golden retriever... from a male perspective, I would resent that a little... well, maybe a lot.. 
so maybe he needs to pick the litter and the pup..


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

My experience has been if I want a new puppy I buy it. I am the main caretaker so the new puppy is my responsibilty. Vrocco1 will know when it shows up in the house. He has been absolutely fine with that arrangement. Yes, ladies he is a GReat husband!!! Also, I have never stopped him from getting anything he wants...well except a pig...I draw the line there!

Out relationaship is just fine also....for those who wondered


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> My experience has been if I want a new puppy I buy it. I am the main caretaker so the new puppy is my responsibilty. Vrocco1 will know when it shows up in the house. He has been absolutely fine with that arrangement. )


I think the key is "he has been absolutely fine with that arrangement." Hence, no conflict, since he agrees to it


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> My experience has been if I want a new puppy I buy it. I am the main caretaker so the new puppy is my responsibilty. Vrocco1 will know when it shows up in the house. He has been absolutely fine with that arrangement. Yes, ladies he is a GReat husband!!! Also, I have never stopped him from getting anything he wants...well except a pig...I draw the line there!
> Out relationaship is just fine also....for those who wondered


So no Dr. Phil is order here LOL That's great. I wouldn't do the pig thing either ewwwww


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> So no Dr. Phil is order here LOL That's great. I wouldn't do the pig thing either ewwwww


But I am told about how good the fresh bacon would be...and if we had chickens...wow, a good breakfast...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> But I am told about how good the fresh bacon would be...and if we had chickens...wow, a good breakfast...



And what time will this be served ? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM the same way as DelmarvaGold....... Im the main care giver, so its not like I expect him to do anything...... My story is a little different , since my husband is always out of town for work..... HE never knows who or how many will be here when he gets home , since I foster as well... Plus hes a big sap for dogs..... he cant say no....


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Point taken... I've given him numerous "hints" well, flat-out blattant hints... we'll see if he shows any further interest. He doesn't want to come next week to see the litter, which is fine. I was planning to go anyways, as my breeder is dying to see Maple (she's grown alot since 8 weeks! hah).

Greg - when i refer to "me" it's that simple... Maple was my idea - I researched the breeder, I chose the sex, the name... She is MY dog and I don't think we would ever have her if I had not made the iniative. Josh never really grew up with pets - I've always had 2 cats and 2 dogs when I lived at home. That being said, Josh loves his animals. Same as Delmarva... I am the primary caretaker - I don't force him to clean the litter boxes or clean the backyard - we are a team and we work together, but I've always known, and he's always known, who the animal lover is in this family. A 2nd cat is not that big of a deal... but a dog is. They're alot more work... and golden's are high energy and need alot of exercise and training. I'm fortunate that he has fallen so in love with Maple and we do split everything right down the center for her... but I wouldn't want to make a fast decision and not have his support... because that just wouldn't be fair to him. Although I do think it's my turn since he brought home that $500 xbox last week!HAHA : ANYWAYS... when the time is right, it will happen. With my luck I'll end up pregnant... and he'll be wishing he just went for the dog! LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope you can get him! I have a diff situation as dogs are my life and any partner or date of mine knows I will ALWAYS be in charge of the animals, and will always be the only decision maker, and I will have as many of whatever I want and maintain them how I choose. If they cant agree, I walk away before it begins, bc dogs are truly my life, my main priority. So... LOL normal relationships are beyond me


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

lol I do compromise... my partner gets to decide everything else


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah, but what else is there?


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

He's really cute Kindell. Who is your breeder, if you don't mind me asking. She breeds some pretty babies!! I'm wondering too if Maple's health issues have been resolved? Maybe your husband is worried about being able to provide for Maple whatever health care she may need plus a new puppy? Maybe you won't just get pregnant, you'll get pregnant with twins!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I would try a number of things, 1. Use the examples of golden owners on this forum that are in the X2 mode. 2. Golden retriever puppy pictures. 3. Take him along to see the litter of golden puppies. 
All that said, I would not take the step or long jump into the owner ship of a second golden without his support.
Get him to look at this way, in this day and age, a guy's wife could have much worse habits for him to deal with that would take up more time and cost a lot more money. I could use a friend on mine as a example, but I better not, I think his wife is a member GRF also.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Yay for strong, determined dogwomen! Having said that, I have a similar situation in that I'd love to get another Golden, too, and still hint every chance I get. Rich says no, at least for now, for a couple of good reasons that I must respect: finances and lack of a backyard. Having two or more critters is my idea of heaven but, as so many wise folks have already well said, it takes two wholehearted, enthusiastic people to participate. You both have put your respective wishes on the table, hopefully soon you'll agree on adding to your family. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> He's really cute Kindell. Who is your breeder, if you don't mind me asking. She breeds some pretty babies!! I'm wondering too if Maple's health issues have been resolved? Maybe your husband is worried about being able to provide for Maple whatever health care she may need plus a new puppy? Maybe you won't just get pregnant, you'll get pregnant with twins!


HAH! I'll pregnant with two blondies... and then i'll have the two "goldens" i've always wanted! Maple came from Arcane Goldens - I love ALL of her dogs - They're very addicting 
Maple is back to 100% health - the incontinence cleared up over 2 months ago and we haven't seen another bladder infection - Thank goodness! Now i'm just debating when I'm going to spay her... likely in December. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I think you need to cook your husband a nice dinner! have a fun night , buy him something really really cool... electronics, something new for the car! new golf clubs! you get the point, then ask him and I'll be he will say YES.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> I think you need to cook your husband a nice dinner! have a fun night , buy him something really really cool... electronics, something new for the car! new golf clubs! you get the point, then ask him and I'll be he will say YES.


I could do that... except I just bought him new golf clubs (gosh I should have saved it for a time when I needed it!)... he just got his XBOX and new TV... there's nothing I could get for the car unless I just pull up with a brand new BMW or something... what if I just cry? I've never pulled the crying act before... maybe he'd really be a softie for that one! :


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Kindell said:


> ... what if I just cry? I've never pulled the crying act before... maybe he'd really be a softie for that one! :


Crying is not good, _*ever*_. My ex-wife pulled that one several times...and now she is my *ex-*wife. There were other issues, of course. For example, she made the serious mistake of using "forbid" and "motorcycle" in the same sentence.

You know what to do. Two dogs are definitely better than one, in my experience. I agree with the advice that has been given: You've made your desire for a Golden puppy known, and you are respecting the reasons why your husband doesn't want to bring another Golden in at this time. 

It would be very nice---and fair---for your to encourage your husband to pick the next dog. If he wants a Boxer, that is fine. Boxers are awesome. Before you bring in another Golden, it might be a good idea to host a foster Golden. Sometimes, the offsetting personalities of two different breeds can be interesting. For example, your Golden may be your shadow, while your Boxer may be more independent.

It would be very healthy to stay away from the timetable trap that is Christmas. Rescue groups and most dog breed clubs say "No Christmas puppies, period."

Here's why: http://www.petrescue.com/library/no-pups.htm

You're on the right track.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My situation is a bit reversed....since I'm the one that wanted two, and still plan on getting another puppy within the next couple years, while my wife wants to play responsible/mean wife/mother. She says we're not ready, blah, blah, blah.

BUT...my wife also knows my dreams and if it came down to it, she wouldn't stand in the way.

I think it's important that your husband know how bad you want another puppy....and that it is part of your dream. And instead of saying you want that puppy now, start working together on when you CAN get another puppy.

My wife has never said I can NEVER get another dog..... And as long as there's no "never" in the conversation, I'm pretty happy. But it does have to be a mutual decision. Mina has been saying we weren't ready yet, but when the whole CosMoses thing came up, she okayed it.

The ones here on the board that just go get another dog without permission, just know that deep down, their spouses will allow it. 

Personally, I think that if your husband gave it a 7.5 on a scale of 1-10 for anger....if you keep discussing it, that number might go down until he believes it's time as well.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Take your time, there will always be puppies. I got puppy-fever last July and would bring it up here and there, looked online and at the pounds, brought up the topic quite a few times, and the answer was always an adamant NO from my man. (we already owned three dogs) Finally around Christmas time I was just hanging out at home with the dogs I currently had, snuggling them and we were both playing with them. He looked up at me and said, "you can get a puppy if you get a Golden Retriever, I've always wanted one of those." I was SHOCKED!! I really didn't think he'd ever change his mind and had accepted that, it was awesome to have his approval and so much better to go "shop" knowing that I had his blessing. We now have four dogs, I've PROMISED him I wont ask to get any more until our pack is gone. (which I hope to be many, many years from now) Puppies are adorable, but not forever. Hang in there and wait it out so you can both enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> The ones here on the board that just go get another dog without permission, just know that deep down, their spouses will allow it.
> Personally, I think that if your husband gave it a 7.5 on a scale of 1-10 for anger....if you keep discussing it, that number might go down until he believes it's time as well.


OK Rick, you convinced me. I'm going to stop and buy a pig on the way home tomorrow. I think the local farmers co-op has them in stock.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> OK Rick, you convinced me. I'm going to stop and buy a pig on the way home tomorrow. I think the local farmers co-op has them in stock.



Vern...I thinking you will be living and sleeping in that nice house you built for the doggies..................If you come home with a pig............. Do you computer access out there??????


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> OK Rick, you convinced me. I'm going to stop and buy a pig on the way home tomorrow. I think the local farmers co-op has them in stock.


:roflmao: :roflmao: Now look what we've done. We've doomed a poor little piggy to be vrocco's breakfast this week.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> OK Rick, you convinced me. I'm going to stop and buy a pig on the way home tomorrow. I think the local farmers co-op has them in stock.


Don't you dare blame me for that......geez....I know you're wife is gonna read this stuff, and somehow I'm gonna get in trouble, too.


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

My Dad always gets the dogs even if my mum doesn't agree we always split everything all the way walks cleaning etc.... we got the puppy(s) after our springer(muffin)past away i say... I puppy(s) because i knew we were getting one but when i got home from work there was two so now we have 3dogs and the house is so alive it great...
i really hope you get your 2nd.. just say that dogs get lonely and need a friend to play with when your not there... thats another reason we got a new dog(s) because Codie was getting really lonely and depressed...
GOOD LUCK
:crossfing


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Don't you dare blame me for that......geez....I know you're wife is gonna read this stuff, and somehow I'm gonna get in trouble, too.


Don't worry Rick...I won't let Vern take you down with him


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My husbands Exwife wore my husband down for a lot of things. Its been 20 years and he remembers each and every thing he finally broke down on because he was tired of "hearing" it. Just be careful there girl. Your guy is more important then a cute puppy.

I bet in time it will be a mutual thing without him feeling "pushed".

Maple is so beautiful. I'm so happy you figured out her issues! Love her "Maple" coloring.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL see forbid and motorcycle to you is forbid and dog/puppy to me. I told my partner now straight up... if you ever tell me I can't have another dog, I'm gonna laugh really hard and get two  I also place dogs I decide are not what I want to show or course, or fosters that I don't want to adopt, and I don't really care what my partner thinks, b/c the dogs are all "mine" but if a certain dog I'm not wild about is really special to my partner, I'll usually say it can stay. 

But when you're ALREADY married and want another, it's a whole different ballgame. I think you'll win it eventually though!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha this reminds me of the time I recently brought home TWO foster Greyhounds. I just showed up with them after my usual outing to the dog park. My partner just smiled and said "WOW, we haven't had a BRINDLE foster yet! Gorgeous!" and didn't even ask where they came from...  LOL


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok...now we are bringing up motorcycles. My husband called me over CONSTANTLY to look at pictures of this bike, that bike. Talking about the gas money saved. The fun we could have. The event he....oh sorry....WE ...could go to. 

Then he buys the bike when I'm just ready for him to leave me alone. AND THEN COME ACCESSARIES. He calls me over to look at all the cool stuff to go on his bike. This expensive chrome thing, that little gadget.....

I think I'll get a puppy, ha ha.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

There is only one way to convince a stubborn husband..... and it is not with food!!!!!!!!! get the drift? LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Vern...I thinking you will be living and sleeping in that nice house you built for the doggies..................If you come home with a pig............. Do you computer access out there??????


I already sleep out there! I hate going throught that little doggie door in the morning.

BTW... There is internet access out there  It's wireless (I knew I'd need it some day).


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Ok...now we are bringing up motorcycles.
> 
> ...AND THEN COME ACCESSORIES. He calls me over to look at all the cool stuff to go on his bike. This expensive chrome thing, that little gadget.....
> 
> I think I'll get a puppy, ha ha.


You are so right about that. Nobody has ever actually saved money by riding a motorcycle. The whole gas-savings argument just doesn't stand up when you consider all the other costs involved. Well, OK, the gas thing is valid if you give it seven to 12 years of daily commuting...by then the rider may actually break even.

When it comes to motorcycles, the only money you can actually make is by investing in Harley stock!

But I still love to ride. Not as much as I love spending time with my dogs, though!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> OK Rick, you convinced me. I'm going to stop and buy a pig on the way home tomorrow. I think the local farmers co-op has them in stock.



Wondering if you are in the dog house now? LOL : :wavey:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, John (boyfriend) and I have been talking about getting a dog over the past year, he kept saying when the time is right, we'll get one. But he's ALWAYS wanted a Boxer, and I've always wanted a Golden. And not that I don't think Boxers are cute, I just dont like them, they're so hyper all the time it seems.

So, I came home to visit for what was supposed to be 2 weeks, then went out and got a Golden anyway lol. He's fine with it, I'm going to raise Tucker here at my moms house then when he's all grown up, I'll go back home. 

Well, that's the plan anyway.

So, the RIGHT thing to do would be to talk to him, like REALLY talk, or you can just go do it and not give him a chance to say no...lol.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep, it is a completely different game when you're single versus married. When you're single, you can do whatever you want without regard to a partner. At least, that's how I ran my life. Your interests are at the forefront, and the money is all yours, etc. If the partner doesn't like it, it's not so complicated for him or her to take a hike. But a married situation requires negotiation and mutual respect. We've seen many dogs dumped at shelters and on rescue groups due to disagreement between spouses.

From my standpoint as a guy, I know how it is to be worn down, and as Lucky's Mom said, it's hard to forget those concessions. Each little thing adds up. The use of the word "forbid" is off-limits in my current marriage, period. It's disrespectful. 

It's only logical to conclude that bringing in a second dog is a good idea. The arguments for the second dog outweigh the arguments against. As many have pointed out, there are several good threads on this forum that highllight the joys of two or more dogs in a household. Maple will have her buddy soon, and you can reach a happy mutual agreement with your husband without wearing him down.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

After thinking about this topic for a while, I have to say that if a mate or partner knows you REALLY want something and are willing to be responsible for it-how would anyone say NO???? In my house, I always tell my husband when I'm thinking of buying something new-and he knows that I will be getting it. Of course it's not like buying a $35,000 car, but as long as he knows it's not that expensive he could care less. My latest thing is that I want a Digital SLR camera-I was telling my friend about it on the phone and under his breath, my husband says-"It'll keep the other 8 cameras company!!!" Like I said-it all depends on circumstances-as long as we could afford something my husband wanted I would never say No. OK-funny stiory about my first Golden, Boomer. I took my daughter to see a college and we stopped at a pet store and saw the cutest golden. We played with him and I told the store to hold him for us. We came home and I called my husband at work and we were talking a little bit and I got a click for another call-I say to my husband-"Oh by the way I just bought a golden retriever and pressed the click button=when I came back he says Did You just say-you bought a Golden??? We have 2 dogs already-are you out of your ****ing mind??????? Oh what the H***-you always wanted a Golden-go get him. That dog died from parvo after a week but we've had Goldens ever since and my husband is madly in love with the breed.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine just says ....Do what you want....your the one whos gotta take care of them all since im out of town..... all but 50 days a year.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Peggy......if your spouse knows you REALLY want it, it seems mean to me to just flat out say no... Unless they have a valid reason for REALLY NOT wanting one.

I honestly feel that if I HAD to get a new puppy, my wife would agree to it.


----------

